# New I-130 application



## Janetg2106 (Oct 10, 2020)

After seeing your answers to my earlier thread I’ve decided to start the whole process again but not sure how to start? 
do I have to fill out I-407 first? And what’s the time frame before I can reapply? 
or can I just re apply? 
also what are the current times from applying
to interview? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If you are starting again you start with the I-130. 

All lead times on visa applications have extended due to Covid - 12 months is fair guess.....


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Speak to someone at your local consulate for advice on whether you need to file an I-407 first, or whether the new I-130 sufficient and the process they recommend.

Some time back my partner and I had a conversation with local consular staff on the question of a tourist /business visa to the US after not having ever submitted an I-407.

If memory is correct, and rules are not consulate specific, and have not changed since, you may in fact, be able to complete the I-407 and submit it to the consulate along with the I-130.

As to the immigrant visa process ... Start here... the end to end process for family based immigration is described.






Family Immigration







travel.state.gov





Click on the begin process here button at the bottom


EDIT... I forgot about fact that I-130 processing has been centralised and except in emergency situations it is no longer processed locally-- so you probably could not submit the I-407 with the I-130 but my point about speaking with your local consulate for advice stands...


----------

